# Integra



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Can someone comment on the INTEGRA AVR, particularly the 50.4.
Is it true that this brand is over priced?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I _believe_ that Integra is the high-end version of Onkyo; it's similar to Lexus and Toyota. As a whole I can't state that it's overpriced; FWIW- I see Integra mentioned in many high-end mags as reference quality equipment.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tadespr2 said:


> Can someone comment on the INTEGRA AVR, particularly the 50.4.
> Is it true that this brand is over priced?


Unless needing 12 Volt Triggers in the Main Zone, the Onkyo TX-NR818 is almost identical and cheaper. The 50.4 is based off the 818. You do get an additional year of warranty with the Integra.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you for the advice.
If you were in my place, would you get the onkyo 818 or something else?
I heard that there are some recievers which are cheaper and as good as 818 level.
Can you help on this before i get one with in the month.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The 818 is somewhat in a category of 1 as it is the only AVR in its price range that offers Audyssey XT32. However, you can get last years TX-NR3009 for around the same price and it offers a stronger Amplifier Stage, XT32 along with SubEQ HT (818 only offers XT32), and more.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

What about the onkyo 3009 over the denon 4311?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tadespr2 said:


> What about the onkyo 3009 over the denon 4311?


Tough one. I prefer the Onkyo's Video Processing, but the Denon supports 11.2 Playback. Also, Denon's tend to be amazingly reliable and offer stellar resale value. Accessories4less have a great deal on the 4311.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually, the reason for me ending up in choosing between a Onkyo 818 & a Denon 3313 was because most of the stores i went to were pushing me to this units even though i gave them my budget for price range which is between $500-$700. 
I am very new to this & first time to invest this much for my home theater. I have a very old system which is a onkyo 602 & Bose accoustimas 15. I do have plans of upgrading my system gradually starting with a new AVR.
Ive been following some comments here about having a good speakers is more important than having an expensive AVR. About 65-70% usage for the avr would be for video and the remaining for listening to music.
Asking recommendations from home theater stores is not helping me at all, that is why i was looking for a venue for me to ask help before getting one & not regretting when i upgrade my speakers.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

What can you say about the denon 2313? Stores would discourage me for this & instead pushing higher end models like the onkyo 818, denon 3313, integra 50.4, marantz 6006, yamaha 1020 etc...
I don't mind getting an older model which are at par with the new ones of which for sure the prices had dropped too.
I currently have a 7.2 Bose speaker set up in the living room & two outdoor speakers in the patio.
Hope you can guide me in this.
Thank you


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

I personally own the 30.4 and love it - I feel it sounds and performs better than my older Onkyo series 705


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tadespr2 said:


> What can you say about the denon 2313? Stores would discourage me for this & instead pushing higher end models like the onkyo 818, denon 3313, integra 50.4, marantz 6006, yamaha 1020 etc...
> I don't mind getting an older model which are at par with the new ones of which for sure the prices had dropped too.
> I currently have a 7.2 Bose speaker set up in the living room & two outdoor speakers in the patio.
> Hope you can guide me in this.
> Thank you


Hello,
The 2313CI is a very solid AVR. However, I do believe it's Achilles Heel to be a lack of Preamp Outputs. I would go with last year's AVR-3312CI as it the lowest priced Denon AVR Series to offer them. With the HDMI spec being unchanged between the xx12 and xx13's, you really are not losing out on any key features. In past years, non CI ROW 2300 Series actually did offer them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tadespr2 said:


> Can someone comment on the INTEGRA AVR, particularly the 50.4.
> Is it true that this brand is over priced?


There are differences you dont see but can hear, like better quality (or beefier) power supplies, better DAC chips, better components like tighter tolerance resistors, as well as features that make then friendly to custom installers to name a few. Effectively, the Integra uses the same schematic layout as the Onkyo. But with better component selection.


----------

